# my tiger barb died without any reason!! :(



## kal123456

Hi all!

Today my tiger barb died without an explanation. *frown*Conf**sadWhen i took it out of the water, it had no visible signs of external parasites, nor its belly was hollow or anything like that. I fed it last night and it enjoyed its dinner like all the others did. It was pretty small, so maybe it got bullied by other barbs when i didn't see? I have 8 barbs left, 4 cherry barbs, 2 angelfish(not fierce at all, very mild), 4 otocinclus, 3 corys, 2 gouramis. The tiger barbs are in the tank for 2 months already. The water parameters(ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate, pH) are all good, and pH is 7.5. Can anyone please tell me what happened? I hope this won't happen to any of my other fish.

Thank You for reading.


----------



## petlover516

whats the tank size? what are the EXACT parameters?


----------



## kal123456

My tank size is 40 gallons. ammonia is 0, nitrite and nitrate are 0.

Thanks for looking through!


----------



## petlover516

nitrate is 0? how many plants are in the tank?


----------



## jrodriguez

i have had 6 tiger barbs for 2-3 years and i still have not had a casualty with them...knock on wood


he probably got bullied overnight


----------



## kal123456

It actually hapenned 45 minutes after i came back from my evening walk, at 8:30 pm. Before i went out, he was totally fine. I forgot to add, for the last 3 days before his death he separated himself under a leaf of wisteria, and only went up to eat, and then back under his leaf. On the day of his death he stopped isolating himself from the others and joined the school of the rest of them. I don't know, maybe he *was* bullied, like you said. 


Thanks for answering!


----------



## garfreak526

Probally. I went away on vacation (when I still had barbs) and when I came back they bullied the other one to death. I found it floating upsidown with some parts of it eaten off (fins,belly,etc.). 

This sounds crazy but could the fish have commited suicide, from stress. One of my fish did that and wedged him(or her)self under a plant and died. I think that one was sick and not stressed tho. 

Did you put the barbs in at different times. What I mean is did you add 3 on Sat., 3 on Sun.,and 2 on Mon. If you do that you need to rearrange the tank (move plants, driftwood, etc.) around or they will bully each other over territorry.

Put some pics of the tank up. I love barb tanks, they are so cool!


----------



## kal123456

Hi Garfreak526!

I added all my barbs together at one time. Actually, 2 days ago, the same thing happened to my other barb. He isolated himself under the same plant, and i thought he was going to die, but now he's ok. So...yeah. I have a pregnant cherry barb right now and she is NOT LAYING HER EGGS FOR ALMOST A WEEK NOW!! the male is stressed and tired now, he doesn't even chase her or pay attention to her. Otherwise, all my fish are doing good!! I'll try to post pics of the barb tank as soon i fix my camera. !!! Keep writing!!

Thanks all for help and suggestions!!


----------



## eminsevinc2

thanks...


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

welcome...


Kal, mine just did the same thing this morning or yesterday morning, I forget which.

Found em upside down with his mouth gaping open, he was missing his lower jaw, hows was yours?


----------



## kal123456

Nope, mine wasnt missing nay part of his body, maube yours got bullied by other fish...
who else do you have in that tank?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

None that were bullying him, Mine came in like that from aquabid. None of them less my two albinos have lower jaws, they are doing alot better now that I found it out, they are very accepting of hand feeding with their condition. 
The ONLY two bigger or even remotely menacing are my two angels and they are too busy beating the snot out of eachother to pay attention to anything else other then food.


----------



## kal123456

Wow!!
That's weird. I really don't know, unless the angels bully him at night, but as you said they don't pay attention to anything but themselves, so...
Sorry, but i have no idea.
Try reading up more in this forum, otherwise, i wish you good luck with other fish!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

No biggie, only guarantee I got when I bought them was death. Cant guarantee much in any life but that.

There is another one with no bottom jaw in there, two of my tigers and two of my albino tigers are 100% anatomically correct. 

I dunno either, figure they might have gotten to close to another fish at feeding time at some point.


----------



## kal123456

Yeah, probably.
Anyway, i hope your other fish will feel well!
Chat with you Later!!


----------

